

Mac+ARM: potential perf implications - natbro
https://ilikecode.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/mac-plus-arm-one-more-thing/

======
revelation
Here I thought someone was dispelling the myth that you could exchange a Intel
processor with an ARM one and get "like super low energy consumption", and
look, "it has the same GHz and much more cores!", and have the same or better
performance.

But of course this article instead repeats that flawed idea, right down to the
GHz numbers. As it turns out, no, you won't magically beat the leading
semiconductor company in the world at their own game using 1/5th of the power.

(In fact, today Intel presented details on their upcoming 14nm process:

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/8367/intels-14nm-technology-
in...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/8367/intels-14nm-technology-in-detail)

 _This_ is how you advance power and performance simultaneously)

------
mmastrac
I still think we'll see a hybrid Mac at some point. You'll be able to run apps
in either x64 or ARM mode, depending on what performance they require. Apps
will be able to delegate tasks to run on the high-performance core or GPU if
necessary, or just run entirely in Intel mode if they are a game. For a video
editor or photoshop, you can get away with running the majority of the GUI
parts on a low-end chip.

